# A different RVing?



## Micheal

Just read an article about boating and how some are now boating on continuous or year long, roughly 6,000 mile trip. The people as they follow the changing seasons do this by boating around most the Eastern U.S. which they consider to be an island of sort... That is considering the number of canals and locks allowing you to go from bodies of water to other bodies of water. The trip roughly goes via the Great Lakes, Mississippi River, Gulf of Mexico, Atlantic Ocean, Erie Canal or St Lawrence River, back to the Great Lakes. Am sorry if I missed a river or canal used.... 
Anyway, I personally never considered retiring to "boat" living; although I have given thought to semi-permanent doing a road-type RV.
So, ever consider "retiring" to or on a boat???


----------



## Forcast

I have thought of living on a house boat. All I need is money. Heard of a family living off shore, child protective services removed the children. Saying it was not safe, unschooled, and weather conditions. Kids in their teens and 12 yrs.


----------



## TheMartianChick

Part of me thinks that it would be kind of fun to live on a boat. However, it would have to be a yacht in order to keep my husband and me from killing each other. We don't do well in close quarters.


----------



## po boy

What Chick said


----------



## frogmammy

I have wanted to live in a houseboat for some time. My husband (ex Navy) refused!

Mon


----------



## Cabin Fever

I don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## Bret

It's a state of mind. I would be happy with this for a week in the woods, and a bucket of water to step into now and then...if someone would come get it and take all of it to their place after.


----------



## Micheal

Cabin Fever, now that's my idea of ingenuity if I ever saw it.... 

Going back to being serious though a boat seems as though it would be a cheaper mode of travel over a 5th-wheel or Class A, B,C RV. After all consider parking, you wouldn't need a KOA or such just find a bay or back-water and toss out the anchor -no charge. I'd think mileage (MPG) wise it wouldn't be that much difference. As for what little I've looked in buying (boat verses vehicle) you can go nuts or find a bargain with either.
So, this is just food for thought or something to think/dream about.


----------



## fordy

...............There are problems with living on a boat , because you've got to escape from hurricanes on the eastern and southern coasts , and strong pacific storms on the western coast ! Plus , boats capable of supporting full time living are very expensive when compared to an RV . With an RV you can just hook up and drive a couple hundred miles to escape a hurricane . Try escaping a hurricane that moves into the Gulf of Mexico with a diameter of 200 miles on a sailboat with an average cruising speed of 4 knots . Then there are huge floods along the Mississippi and it's tributaries . Besides , I get sea sick ! , fordy


----------



## Lisa in WA

My husband and I lived on a sailboat seasonally when we were first married, till we took off in an RV. We love boats (are just selling our Nordic Tug that we cruised around the San Juans with, but ultimately I'm more of a landlubber. I love lake boating but oceans are kind of scary for me. I don't particularly care for all of the dampness either.
I do love taking off for long RV trips though. We spent 6 weeks in New England last fall


----------



## Darren

frogmammy said:


> I have wanted to live in a houseboat for some time. My husband *(ex Navy)* refused!
> 
> Mon


I bet he isn't interested in taking a cruise either.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Micheal said:


> Just read an article about boating and how some are now boating on continuous or year long, roughly 6,000 mile trip. The people as they follow the changing seasons do this by boating around most the Eastern U.S. which they consider to be an island of sort... That is considering the number of canals and locks allowing you to go from bodies of water to other bodies of water. The trip roughly goes via the Great Lakes, Mississippi River, Gulf of Mexico, Atlantic Ocean, Erie Canal or St Lawrence River, back to the Great Lakes. Am sorry if I missed a river or canal used....
> Anyway, I personally never considered retiring to "boat" living; although I have given thought to semi-permanent doing a road-type RV.
> So, ever consider "retiring" to or on a boat???



It sounds like you're talking about The Great Loop.


----------



## Micheal

Lisa, think your right.....bout what it's called. Can't find the article to confirm... 
I posted about this way some retirees are "retiring" as being completely different from the norm. I knew a couple who spent summers traveling on the Erie canal and the Hudson River but didn't know you could do that big of a loop.


----------



## frogmammy

Darren said:


> I bet he isn't interested in taking a cruise either.


So, you X Navy too?

Mon


----------



## Darren

Yep.


----------



## frogmammy

My husband joined the Navy because he wanted to be in a submarine. At 6'6" and weight NOT in proportion to height I guess he'd never been IN a submarine. The Navy decided that since his father was a doctor, they'd make him a nurse, and then threw him in to work with the Marines at a hospital in Viet Nam. They FLEW him there. 

Sometimes, things just don't turn out the way you expect.

Mon


----------



## Lisa in WA

Micheal said:


> Lisa, think your right.....bout what it's called. Can't find the article to confirm...
> I posted about this way some retirees are "retiring" as being completely different from the norm. I knew a couple who spent summers traveling on the Erie canal and the Hudson River but didn't know you could do that big of a loop.


https://www.usatoday.com/story/travel/2016/04/29/great-loop/83659330/

We really thought about it but our problem was getting the boat from Puget Sound back east. Expensive haul. Ive always thought the intracoastal waterway sounded like fun.


----------



## AmericanStand

Not sure how cheap a lot of boats would be. My 37 foot Chris-Craft uses nearly a gallon per mile. 
Of course it's a heavy steel boat. Nice for heavy weather and capable of getting out of the way of that hurricane in a day. 
I fully intended to live on mine till I got a GF that's not fond of the water.


----------



## chaossmurf

I love the idea but wouldn't most people in here need an ARK , for the chickens goats sheep and cows and whatever else we all dream of keeping


----------



## dademoss

The route sounds like "The Great Loop" : http://www.greatloop.org/

I did think about it, but too many of my hobbies revolve around land: gardening, chickens, motorcycle riding, volunteer activities in the community, etc.

Look for a displacement or semi displacement hull vessel, and cruise at displacement speeds and you get some pretty good fuel efficiency.

Hull designs: http://www.nordhavn.com/35/overview_hull.php4


----------



## Lisa in WA

AmericanStand said:


> Not sure how cheap a lot of boats would be. My 37 foot Chris-Craft uses nearly a gallon per mile.
> Of course it's a heavy steel boat. Nice for heavy weather and capable of getting out of the way of that hurricane in a day.
> I fully intended to live on mine till I got a GF that's not fond of the water.


What a great boat...please post pics!


----------



## Lisa in WA

chaossmurf said:


> I love the idea but wouldn't most people in here need an ARK , for the chickens goats sheep and cows and whatever else we all dream of keeping


Some of us already are "retired homesteaders" and don't have any livestock left. Like me!


----------



## big rockpile

We lived in a Tent for a year before moving here, traveled for a year before that.

Boat would be nice but if something goes wrong it can be very different than being on dry land.

big rockpile


----------



## lmrose

Micheal said:


> Just read an article about boating and how some are now boating on continuous or year long, roughly 6,000 mile trip. The people as they follow the changing seasons do this by boating around most the Eastern U.S. which they consider to be an island of sort... That is considering the number of canals and locks allowing you to go from bodies of water to other bodies of water. The trip roughly goes via the Great Lakes, Mississippi River, Gulf of Mexico, Atlantic Ocean, Erie Canal or St Lawrence River, back to the Great Lakes. Am sorry if I missed a river or canal used....
> Anyway, I personally never considered retiring to "boat" living; although I have given thought to semi-permanent doing a road-type RV.
> So, ever consider "retiring" to or on a boat???


I had an Uncle who was a welder and he also built pleasure boats and sold them. He always had one on hand for he and his wife. He often spoke of living on a boat but my Aunt never took him seriously. But then my Uncle died. My Aunt discovered her husband had been building a boat at his shop where she wasn't allowed to go! She also found papers he has signed to sell their house! He was planning for them to live on the boat the reminder of their lives!


----------



## mzgarden

When I was growing up in San Diego, a neighbor and long time friend of my folks was building a boat in his back yard. Long as I can remember, he worked as an engineer on the space program and spent time carefully and lovingly crafting this beautiful BIG boat in their backyard, using only cash as he had it. They raised their 4 children, one of whom competed in the Olympics for sailing. He retired, they sold their house to one of their kids, contracted a crane & moving company to get the boat from his yard down to Coronado Bay. Moving this was one of those - wide load, police escort, take down/put back up electric lines, big jobs. They sold their car & bought a small RV. They have lived on the boat in Coronado for at least 30 years. They no longer take the boat on long trips but they do take long RV trips and the boat is home. No debt, slip fees and electric bills are about it. Definitely not homesteader types, but they are happy. To each his own.


----------



## Teej

The people I know with boats pay more in dock fees than what it would cost to pay property taxes, maintenance, and utilities on a cabin along the lake. Plus the boats cost more to buy than a cabin. And then, this is what kills me, they go to the boat, stay docked the entire time and spend all weekend drinking with all the other people that own boats and don't take them out either. Not for me.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Teej said:


> The people I know with boats pay more in dock fees than what it would cost to pay property taxes, maintenance, and utilities on a cabin along the lake. Plus the boats cost more to buy than a cabin. And then, this is what kills me, they go to the boat, stay docked the entire time and spend all weekend drinking with all the other people that own boats and don't take them out either. Not for me.


Most definitely NOT the case on the lake where we keep our boat. Its a very nice marina but if we add the slip fees and storage for the rest of the year it's still won't come close to what the cheapest cabin on the lake pays in property taxes alone.


----------



## Farmerjack41

Enjoy spending a few nights, on the boat, on the Columbia River behind Grand Coulee Dam. But the boat is only 20 ft., and the motor home is 41 ft., with four slides. Much more comfortable.


----------



## Micheal

Teej said:


> And then, this is what kills me, they go to the boat, stay docked the entire time and spend all weekend drinking with all the other people that own boats and don't take them out either. Not for me.


Funny, if'n you sub RV or travel trailer for "boat" in your post - I know them people..... season or year round campers.


----------



## Teej

Lisa in WA said:


> Most definitely NOT the case on the lake where we keep our boat. Its a very nice marina but if we add the slip fees and storage for the rest of the year it's still won't come close to what the cheapest cabin on the lake pays in property taxes alone.


Friends have one on Monroe near Bloomington, IN and my brother's is at Dale Hollow in TN. Both at the time they mentioned it were paying close to a $1000.00 per month and that's been years ago so could be well over a 1000 by now. 2 months dock rental would pay the property taxes on our 50 acre place for a year and I'd still have money left over. LOL


----------



## Teej

Micheal said:


> Funny, if'n you sub RV or travel trailer for "boat" in your post - I know them people..... season or year round campers.


Well me too but you're supposed to park and stay in one spot for the duration of your visit in an RV or TT but to me you would own a boat so that you can go BOATING, as in driving it out on the water.


----------



## Earnest T. Bass

I sailed my own boat in the Caribbean in the early 90's. I was in my 40's and fit. The cruising community was quite tight knit and most passages were made with a large group of boats. Most fellow cruisers were retired couples,and sailing can be strenuous at times (30 foot swells on the north coast of the Dominican Republic). I'm glad I did my sailing when I did. Homestead life seems better suited for my retirement days. By the way I met my wife (ThistleMary) in a laundromat in Boqueron Puerto Rico. She was single handing from the Chesapeake Bay area. Most cruisers liked to be in Trinidad or Venezuela during hurricane season. Hardly ever stayed in a slip, I was always on the hook (anchor) for free.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Earnest T. Bass said:


> I sailed my own boat in the Caribbean in the early 90's. I was in my 40's and fit. The cruising community was quite tight knit and most passages were made with a large group of boats. Most fellow cruisers were retired couples,and sailing can be strenuous at times (30 foot swells on the north coast of the Dominican Republic). I'm glad I did my sailing when I did. Homestead life seems better suited for my retirement days. By the way I met my wife (ThistleMary) in a laundromat in Boqueron Puerto Rico. She was single handing from the Chesapeake Bay area. Most cruisers liked to be in Trinidad or Venezuela during hurricane season. Hardly ever stayed in a slip, I was always on the hook (anchor) for free.


That sounds amazing. What kind of boat did you have? We had a Cal 28 back in the 80's


----------



## Earnest T. Bass

Morgan OI 30, wife Moody 31. I sailed from Peoria Ill. down the river systems to mobile bay. Made it down to Margarita Venezuela. Through the Windward and Leewards. Out about two years. Cal 28 is a nice little cruiser. I met a ton of Interesting people, one guy was writing a book on Caribbean rum makers, later saw it published. Another was a lawyer for LBJ boy did he have some whoppers at happy hour. Too many adventures to post here.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Earnest T. Bass said:


> Morgan OI 30, wife Moody 31. I sailed from Peoria Ill. down the river systems to mobile bay. Made it down to Margarita Venezuela. Through the Windward and Leewards. Out about two years. Cal 28 is a nice little cruiser. I met a ton of Interesting people, one guy was writing a book on Caribbean rum makers, later saw it published. Another was a lawyer for LBJ boy did he have some whoppers at happy hour. Too many adventures to post here.


Sounds like you and your wife had a lot of great experiences. 
We set out today on a two month road trip in our MH. Not as exciting as your adventures in the Caribbean but still hopefully fun.
Heading east for a family obligation and then southwest to bop around for a while.


----------



## oneraddad

Lisa in WA said:


> What a great boat...please post pics!



No photos yet ?


----------



## Clem

My boat is 38 ft, and heavy cast iron.


----------



## AmericanStand

That sounds like a Tug I worked on once. It was over a hundred years old then and that was a LONG time ago.


----------



## Lisa in WA

oneraddad said:


> No photos yet ?


I have pics of MINE, but I’m guessing that’s not what you’re asking.


----------



## oneraddad

My ex-father in-law had a really old 100' yahct that was handed down from his father. It had two 12 cylinder Allison's plus the sails. He was the president of Royal Corinthian Yacht Club, Burnham-on-Crouch.

Prince Philip, Duke of Edinburgh signed the log after me.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burnham_on_Crouch


----------



## AmericanStand

Wow that would be quite the boat.


----------



## mnn2501

While I love being on the ocean in one of the big cruise ships, I think I'd be scared out of my mind on a small ship.
I've been on a small ship (40') on Lake Superior and didn't like it at all. Small ship on a river or a regular sized lake doesn't bother me.


----------



## oneraddad

My friend is building this 32 footer after he got his feet wet building this sweet little 16 footer


----------



## AmericanStand

My son loved this boat but his mom hates it.


----------

